# Border Collie mix at shelter



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Monty has been at Lake County animal shelter in Kelseyville in Lake County, CA, for some time. Border Collie mix. Thought I'd post him here in case someone can help him. If you Google "SPCA Kelseyville, California" you should get to their site easily (also on Facebook). When I'm at a computer I can post a link. Black with some white to him. Don't really know anything about him, his face just gets me.


----------

